

Mark Nelson: Google Is a Scary Lifeline - pietrofmaggi
http://marknelson.us/2010/12/16/google-is-a-scary-lifeline/

======
dwc
It baffles me when techie people put critical infrastructure in the hands of
others. When you pay and have a support contract it's bad. When it's free it's
worse.

If it's _not_ critical to you then that's fine.

